# Hello from a long time viewer!



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Well after a long time spent viewing on the forum, I thought its about time I joined up.

I have found out loads of useful info from you guys since I bought the car 2 1/2 years ago now and also have done a fair old bit of aftermarket product trying and testing, so thought that it might be about time to give some knowledge/experiences back to the forum and its members!

The car in question is an Avus QS and I have loved every minute of owning it.

I am always looking to see if there are any meets in the Yorkshire area but there doesn't seem to be any interest? Any fellow Yorkshire TT'ers out there??

Anyway, see you on the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome have a look a www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome great choice I am on the look out for a nice Avis qS myself after 2.5 years you will know all about the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum for real


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Where abouts in puddingshire


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

QSOGGS said:


> The car in question is an Avus QS and I have loved every minute of owning it.


Nice choice!

Do you have some pictures?

Oh, and welcome to the madness! :wink:


----------



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks for the welcomes!

Puddingshire! :lol: Quality - I am from the south side nr Doncaster.

I will try and take some up to date shots soon but I don't think dense fog would be the best background! I have got some old ones that I will put up taken back in the summer - although the car is sitting slightly different now (coilovers / tie bars / spacers etc) so will put both sets up to show the before and afters sort of thing.

Cheers


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------

